# Governors Quesion



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

I flashed the ZIP Halos made with a bunch of different Governors - worked great, using Rom Toolbox I see all the new ones. I've seen people talk about how awesome smartassv2 is and what not. Any reason why when I use these new governors i end up with half the battery life I had with just the normal? I do notice a "snappiness" improvement on my phone when using say smartassv2.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Not every phone responds the same way unfortunately. In my case, I see the same problem when I try to run any non standard governor so I just stick to onDemand and undervolt it with Quick Clock Advanced. If I want to squeeze a few extra hours more out of it, I'll enable my "screen off" profile in Tasker.

My wife and my best friend both have the Dinc, and even with identical radios, roms and kernels...both phones react differently to the governors.


----------

